# peppers



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

quick question: a man gave ne a dishpan full of hot peppers last night. my question is a frost had already hit them and some are soft, any one got any ideas? maybe they would still be okay in pepper sauce?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I cut mine up and dehydrate them


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My grandpa strings them up, hangs them in a breezeway of his home to dry.


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

How about a big pot of chili?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I have had them get moldy from the inside out... somehow. 

Now I just open them up and dry all at once. 
I save the seeds for planting, and the rest get added to soups in pieces, and red peppers get ground up (pizza parlor style)


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

What about canning them into a small batch of hot pepper jelly?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Pickle em!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Put them on the dehydrator OUTSIDE or it'll be


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

:ditto:


OldCootHillbilly said:


> Pickle em!


 - That sounds good


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Depends on if you're a chilehead or not; I'd cull the bitten ones and enjoy the others fresh for as long as possible, make salsa, eat out of hand with sandwiches...but then again you didn't say what KIND of hot peppers they are, they could be too hot to eat fresh.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

kyredneck said:


> Depends on if you're a chilehead or not; I'd cull the bitten ones and enjoy the others fresh for as long as possible, make salsa, eat out of hand with sandwiches...but then again you didn't say what KIND of hot peppers they are, they could be too hot to eat fresh.


tobacco and cayenne and longhorn


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Tabascos are very hot, good to ferment and make sauce, cayennes are good to dry and make powder/flakes, don't know what longhorn is.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

My grandpa grows Hellfire and Damnation peppers (thats their real name).


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks for all the ideas. I wound up putting up 8 quarts of pepper sauce , dried some peppers, and made chili.


----------

